# 14 to 12mm stud conversion instead of wobble bolts



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought a set of wheels with a 5x114.3 bolt pattern. They have 12mm lug holes and I want to run them on my mk5 (which is 5x112 for those who dont know). I thought about drilling the holes out to 16mm and running wobble bolts but then I had a thought, couldn't I just run 14 to 12mm conversion studs and the wheels should bolt right up without changing anything. Has anybody done this before??


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

martin13 said:


> Has anybody done this before??


I hope not!


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> I hope not!


Why's that? there is nothing wrong with anything I posted. Plenty of wheels come with 12mm lug holes and wobble bolts are pretty standard practice to fit a set of wheels with a bolt pattern that is within 2mm.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

no you would still have to use wobble nuts AND drill the holes out youd jsut be spending more money 

jsut drill them out and use wobble bolts or get them redrilled to 5x112


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> no you would still have to use wobble nuts AND drill the holes out youd jsut be spending more money
> 
> jsut drill them out and use wobble bolts or get them redrilled to 5x112


Can't re-drill to 5x112, back pad has gaps between the lug holes. I'll just drill em out and use wobble bolts. Thanks for the response.


----------

